# Too smart for me



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

So I am trying to train Ted not to growl and bark and lunge when cars go by. When we are on a walk and the odd car goes by I try and get his attention as soon as I hear a car coming and get Ted to sit, and give him treats while the vehicle is going by. Once or twice a week in the morning I walk up to the highway and we stand there and I give him a treat when he doesn't lunge and bark....! 
Good old Ted has now figured out that when we go that way and I stand there while cars go by, that if he just sits quietly facing me, I will give him a treat when a car drives by. I'm pretty sure that the message and training I did with him has failed. I'm pretty sure that when he is sitting in front of me that he is actually laughing at me


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

lise said:


> I'm pretty sure that when he is sitting in front of me that he is actually laughing at me


That's sure how it feels sometimes! They are smart little critters.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lise you somewhat are on the right track but you probably are trying to train when he's too stressed already. I have a great article that is adaptable to any sort of trigger that a dog may react to. This is called BAT training , Behavior Adjustment Training. Give it a read, it's fairly easily understood, if you've already tried clicker training which you have. http://functionalrewards.com/BAT-basics.pdf five easy pages lol


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Haven't been on in a while much. Just saw this thread. I think my error is not walking away from the car,although as its approaching its a hard thing to do. When we are at the highway, I guess I'm far away enough that its not a threat plus they aren't coming towards us. I laugh at the loose leash! Not something that happens often with Ted. He pulls like a Mack truck most times. His nose is always to the ground sniffing and going for the next sniff. He is being really bratty right now, and I think it may be boredom. I have purchased him a treat ball and am going back to training him to do some more tricks. So tempted to bring him for his neutering!


----------



## JacksonsMom (Nov 23, 2012)

Any advice to help stop the crying at bed time and short periods of time when I can't watch him.?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gerard26 (Dec 28, 2012)

Dog training is difficult task but well trained pet dogs are less likely to leap on individuals or probably chew someone and they will stay relaxed in annoying circumstances. They will also be less likely to run away or pursuit a cat or rabbit into the road.


----------

